# Trim dogs butt hair



## martinrt

Do you cut you dogs butt area hair? Allee tends to get get "stuff", clingons if you will, stuck to the long hair on the back of her legs. We were thinks about trimming it some, but wanted to see if it was something anyone else did.


----------



## Emmy1014

I do! I started doing it after I spent lots of time trying to get the knots out of that area. Maggie is usually very patient with me, but not when I'm brushing that area or her tail. I take it down as low as I can. It certainly helps for your purpose also.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Yes. I"m not sure how my groomer friend does it, but she does a little "weeding" right around the "exit" itself. I also have her trim up his pants b/c when they get too long, they drape on the poop as he squats and I have to call him Sr. Poopy Pants.


----------



## AmbersDad

I personally use a thinning shears right along the backs of both legs allowing the hair to naturally taper down the leg but keep it at a shorter length and I use a beard trimmers that I use on her feet bottoms to trim the area around her vaginal area due to problems she has and around her outside of the anal opening . It looks decent and verynatural, I'll get photos of the back of the legs for you tonight and it keeps the poop from sticking all over her hair!


----------



## nixietink

I haven't had to do this yet but the thread title and replies did give me a chuckle.


----------



## Goldilocks

I've had to trim at times. Mainly when she's made a big mess of herself. Pippa has very heavy feathering on her "pants" and tail so it was getting really messed up because the hair was sitting on the ground while she was pooping on it. I trimmed her a bit early summer and she's staying much cleaner now.


----------



## Lucky's mom

Lucky has heavy feathering there but generally keeps it clean. I only had to clip there once when he had a bout of diarreah. He had a real mess back there...and I cut it all off. Surprisingly...he didn't look funny.


----------



## BeauShel

I have started having to cut Beau's butt fur and feathers. Now that he is having trouble with his back legs he is making more of a mess.


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden

Its funny that I see this topic this morning, yeserday evening when we got home we let Maggie out and she had a little diarrhea which ended up on her butt hair...well lets just say I had to take her up in our shower (and she wouldnt get in by herself) so I ended up getting in the sower with her, lol...it was fun but I think its time to trim hers as well  I will probably just get the groomer to do it though, dont think I would do a very good job


----------



## tannernoodle

Oh man YES! I used to hack the hell out of my last goldens bumm hairs cus he would get dingleberries in his fur. My new golden, he's got an arse full of hair like I've never seen! It's terrible! He got the runs at two in the morning and came in and I'm like, phew! I had to hose his rear! I'm going to trim them tonight as his leg fur gets in the pooh when he squats, same with his tail...


----------



## LibertyME

FlyingQuizini said:


> ......I also have her trim up his pants b/c when they get too long, they drape on the poop as he squats and I have to call him Sr. Poopy Pants.


We call it the poop-ramp.....


----------



## FlyingQuizini

LibertyME said:


> We call it the poop-ramp.....


That's a good one, too! 

Here's a true confession. I have long hair. I, like my dogs, shed some of that hair. Sometimes when my dogs poop, there's one of my long hairs in it... so the poop starts to fall, but then is hanging there from my hair. That ends up requiring as assist from time to time.

We call that tinsel butt.


----------



## pdbrady1

I have to say this is why I love this forum. Only here can you have a topic like butt hair with poo in it and everyone is like, oh yea I have that problem!! It makes all of your problems seem like normal everyday life


----------



## Augie's Mom

Augie gets a butt coif too as he tends to get messy. I carry no rinse doggie shampoo and baby wipes with us just in case; it has come in handy many times.


----------



## Kzwicker

I havent really had much of a problem with this, but Murphy has been groomed a few times, and I think they probably trim it a little.. Or we just go throw him in a lake


----------



## goldlover68

FlyingQuizini said:


> That's a good one, too!
> 
> Here's a true confession. I have long hair. I, like my dogs, shed some of that hair. Sometimes when my dogs poop, there's one of my long hairs in it... so the poop starts to fall, but then is hanging there from my hair. That ends up requiring as assist from time to time.
> 
> We call that tinsel butt.


Can I say too much information???......


----------



## goldlover68

Ya all...don't forget to squeeze the skunk (renal) glands while you are in the area....:yuck:


----------



## CrazyZane

goldlover68 said:


> Can I say too much information???......


My 8 year old nephew is staying the summer with us and my Mom and Mamaw stopped by yesterday to say hi to the kids. I started coughing and my Mom asks me if I'm ok, I said yeah the drink just went down the wrong pipe. Then out of nowhere my nephew says I breathed in before and accidentally swallowed my bogger. My Mom says oh yeah and he says yeah, and one time when that happened I coughed and it popped out on the floor. :lol: 

My Mom yelled out T.M.I....T.M.I.! We were all dying laughing.


----------



## Nicole74

Only in the summer. Bailey absolutely loves the snow, so I only cut out mats. It doesn't matter how often I brush, she still mats up from playing with Annie. I trim Annie's behind too.


----------



## MikaTallulah

I am a big believe in hygienic grooming of the yorkies, Buddy, and the 2 long haired cats!


----------



## goldlover68

We clean and cut it all and don't forget to extract the 'Skunk Glands', this is important for good health....but OH SO STINKY!


----------



## MikaTallulah

goldlover68 said:


> We clean and cut it all and don't forget to extract the 'Skunk Glands', this is important for good health....but OH SO STINKY!


You shouldn't have to express your dogs anal glands yourself unless they have issues. The anal glands should self empty if your dog his having good BMs. My Groomer for the yorkies doesn't even do it unless vet. recommended. She says it is a medical type procedure and she won't due it unless a vet signs off on it.

None of mine have ever needed to have their's expressed. Between mom, dad, and me that is over 12 dogs.


----------



## itried

I recently started trimming Kiki's "trousers" because sometimes her hair gets yea.. Gross. It looks kinda funny at first but then I take a shedder brush to make it look more natural


----------



## goldlover68

MikaTallulah said:


> You shouldn't have to express your dogs anal glands yourself unless they have issues. The anal glands should self empty if your dog his having good BMs. My Groomer for the yorkies doesn't even do it unless vet. recommended. She says it is a medical type procedure and she won't due it unless a vet signs off on it.
> 
> None of mine have ever needed to have their's expressed. Between mom, dad, and me that is over 12 dogs.


My vet and I disagree....


----------



## ZooVeteran

*Thank you for the posts, any pictures please ?*

Thank you for the posts, any pictures please ?
Or maybe a new dogs butts threads ?

hahaha...


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

ZooVeteran said:


> Thank you for the posts, any pictures please ?
> Or maybe a new dogs butts threads ?
> 
> hahaha...


I use a thinning shears right around the anus, but other than that, I don't touch the feathering! I LOVE the long hair, plus if you show (which I don't yet, but would love to someday so groom my dog as close to show grooming as I currently know how) you do not trim the feathers. The only time I ever have trouble with poo in the feathers is when she's gotten into something that upset her stomach causing a soft stool. I also bath every 2-4 weeks with Trophy Line Mane-ly Long Hair shampoo & conditioner. After toweling dry, I apply the Mane-ly detangler/polisher which helps keep the dirt away and makes brushing a breeze. 

As a groomer though, I do have clients who sometimes request a feathering trim up because they don't like brushing their dog and don't want it to mat so quickly. You don't want to cut off too much as it damages the coat and makes it not function properly for keeping the dog cooler in summer and warmer in winter. This is about the most trimming I would ever do on a golden. Ironically, they wanted pretty much everything trimmed up except the ears (which is one of the things that is actually supposed to be trimmed up on a golden). The top photo is before, bottom after-not much difference because the owners got him groomed pretty regularly, but gives an idea anyway. I can't remember exactly what I used to trim this dog's featherings as he passed away some years ago :'( but it was probably a C or D attachment comb on my clipper. The feathering is still at least 3-4 inches long.


----------

